# I don't know what to do anymore.....HELP!



## Tiger (May 24, 2009)

hi all,

i'm new so bear with me. My wife and I have been married for 3 and 1/2 years. We have a 1 year old. All the problems started when we got married. She has a 4 year degree in Psychology and immediately said that her degree was useless. She wanted to go to beauty school instead. That lasted a few seconds because her mom said it was a bad idea( after I had fully supported the idea). Then she goes into depression because she isn't doing what she wants. Then she decides to get her Masters. That last long enough for her best friend to graduate with a nursing degree and my wife decided that was her passion in life. So we moved to a small town so she could go to school fulltime. Then after 3months, she decides that she doesn't want to be a nurse anymore. Then shewanted to be a real estate agent and then get her Master's again,and now Ibelieve that its marketing. I have lost track. 
During this time she has grown more and more depressed. I have kept steady employment in this time and have made a decent living. She has had a few jobs but feels that they are inferior and that she should make more because of her degree. Keep in mind thesejobs have nothing to do with her major. Shehas recently been telling me that I don't do enough and that I should get a second job because she wants moremoney to shop for clothes and to get her hair done. I want her to look nice but I am doing all that I can. I am so tired of this!!! She is now depressed about our financial situation because I am not making what I once was due to moving for her career changes. I feel that she is dragging us down slowly but surely because of her inablility to stick toone career.
I really need to know what to do. She is basically blaming me for our hard times. We dont have sex because she will only have sex in one position and will nit try anything else. I have tried everything and nothing works. She would rather spend all day talking on the phone with her mom or friends than discuss our issues.
What should I do? I am starting to look at other women because I am so bored in my marriage. I haven't cheated,but I notice women more now.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry for your delimma. I've known people like your wife. To be honest there is nothing YOU can do to make her happy. The happiness will have to come from within her. But, for now you are the one suffering. She is intelligent; have a frank talk with her and tell her some things are going to have to change. If she is unwilling to help improve these areas, then you may want to look at other options.


----------

